# Happy New Year ALL!



## chef jimmyj (Dec 31, 2020)

Here is wishing all a Happier New Year! 2020 has been trying for many. Loss of jobs, friends, family and beloved pets. I hope the coming year is better for all, with health, wealth, and happiness coming in the near months and all year!
Take Care my Friends...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new year to you also! Thank you for all you do here on the forum! Happy new years to all here on the forum,  and best wishes for the new year! This year has been hard for alot of us, for many different reasons... but it will make us stronger.  Just remember what's really important... family and friends...be thankful for them, and give them a hug and tell them how important they are to you!

Best wishes
Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year!! Lets hope for  a good 2021


----------



## tanglefoot (Jan 1, 2021)

Hey JJ and all of my SMFfamily. Here's wishing everyone health and prosperity in 2021. Any resoloutions all? I resolve to "figure out the 'posting pictures" thing...(I'm not very savvy with that stuff, but it's time).  Looking forward to sharing more.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year!


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year.  I am hoping we are all in a better place a year from now.  That would mean 2021 was a good one.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks JJ Hope for a Brighter and better New Year for you and Yours


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year!


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## zwiller (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year!  If you want to be SURE this year will be good:


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2021)

Back at you JJ!
I don’t think 2021 could possibly be as bad as 2020.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Here is wishing all a Happier New Year! 2020 has been trying for many. Loss of jobs, friends, family and beloved pets. I hope the coming year is better for all, with health, wealth, and happiness coming in the near months and all year!
> Take Care my Friends...JJ




Amen Jimmy!!!
It shouldn't be hard to beat 2020.
Best in 2021 to You All !!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year JJ and to all of SMF.

May the Q-B-With-U

Chris


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 1, 2021)

Same to you and yours, JJ. And to all of my SMF Friends and Family, we'll all have a better 2021 for sure.
Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Millberry (Jan 1, 2021)

Thank You Jimmy... I appreciate you. Charlie


----------



## hellowishesdiary (Dec 7, 2021)

Happy new year wishes


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 7, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I hope the coming year is better for all, with health, wealth, and happiness coming in the near months and all year!


Thank you, JJ and everyone for such a nice wishes! Happy Ney Year!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 7, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Thank you, JJ and everyone for such a nice wishes! Happy Ney Year!!


Chef jimmy passed away a couple weeks ago. This post was from last year


----------

